# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  التعذيب وفقا للمعايير الدولية والاجتهاد القضائي ..

## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*









**









*التعذيب جريمة وانتهاك خطير لحقوق الانسان.*






*التعذيب دليل على فشل وعجز المحقق بالوصول الى نتيجة سليمة تتفق مع البينات المقدمة والقانون.*


*حظر التعذيب من الحقوق المطلقة التي لايجوز ان يرد عليها اية قيود.*


*ان ملاحقة مرتكبي جرائم التعذيب يمثل اعترافا بخطورة جريمة التعذيب*


*قد يتم الاعتراف عن امور لم ترتكب.*


*ا توجد قيمة قانونية للادلة المنتزعة نتيجة التعذيب.*


*التعذيب هو الحاق الم او عذاب شديد جسديا كان ام عقليا بشخص بموافقة موظف عمومي بقصد محدد كالحصول على معلومات او كشكل من اشكال العقاب او التخويف ويكاد يكون التعريف القانوني الكامل الان فى القانون الدولي ما اشارت اليه اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيره من ضروب المعاملة او العقوبة القاسية او الاانسانية او المهينة التي عرفت المادة الاولى منها وفى فقرتها الاولي التعذيب بما يتضمن العناصر الاساسية له على النحو التالي:-*


*(.. التعذيب اي عمل ينتج عنه الم او عذاب شديد جسديا كان ام عقليا يلحق عمدا بشخص ما بقصد الحصول من هذا الشخص او من شخص ثالث على معلومات او اعتراف او معاقبته على عمل ارتكبه او يشتبه فى انه ارتكبه هو او اي شخص ثالث او عندما يلحق هذا الالم او العذاب لاي سبب من الاسباب يقوم على التمييز ايا كان نوعه او يحرض عليه او يوافق عليه او يسكت عنه موظف رسمي او اي شخص اخر يتصرف بصفته الرسمية ولا يتضمن ذلك الالم او العذاب الناشي فقط عن عقوبات قانونية او الملازم لهذه العقوبات او الذي يكون نتيجة عرضية لها..)*


*هذا هو التعريف الدولي للتعذيب اما اقليميا(عربيا) فقد ورد فى المادة الثامنه من الميثاق العربي لحقوق الانسان لعام 2004 مايلي(..يحظر تعذيب اي شخص بدنيا او نفسيا او معاملته معاملة قاسية او مهينة او حاطة بالكرامة الانسانية .)*


*وعلى الصعيد المحلي تطرقت المادة 208 من قانون العقوبات (..من سأم شخصا اي نوع من انواع الشدة التي لايجيزها القانون بقصد الحصول على اقرار بجريمة او على معلومات بشانها عوقب بالحبس من ثلاثة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات .. وجاء فى الفقرة الثانية من نفس الماده بانه اذا* 


*افضت اعمال العنف والشدة هذه الى مرض او جرح كانت العقوبة من ستة اشهر الى ثلاث سنوات مالم تستلزم الاعمال عقوبة اشد..)كما ورد النص على ذلك بموجب المادة 37\8 من قانون الامن العام رقم 38 لعام 1965 وتعديلاته التي ورد فيها النص على معاقبة اي فرد عند ممارسته لسلطة غير قانونية نشأ عنها ضرر لاى شخص او للدولة بالحبس لمدة لا تتجاوز شهرين ،كما ورد النص على التعذيب بموجب الماده 41\2 من قانون العقوبات العسكري رقم 58 لعام 2006 التي اعتبرت التعذيب من جرائم الحرب ونصت* 


*على عقاب مرتكبها بالاشغال المؤقته والاعدام اذا افضي الفعل المرتكب الى الموت..)*


*ويلاحظ على النصوص السابقة مايلي:-*


*- ان التعريف الدولي تضمن كافة العناصر المطلوبة (جسدي ،عقلي،موظف عام)*


*- التعريف الاقليمي خلا من الاشارة الى الاعتراف والموظف العام*


*- التعريف المحلي خلا من الاشارة الى الموظف العام وتعددت العقوبات* 


*ان تعريف التعذيب على المستوي الدولي يجعل منه فعلا رسميا قائما على القصد اذا تم ممارسته من قبل موظف عام مثل المحقق الشرطي او العسكري او الطبيب الحكومي او حارس السجن او اي شخص يمارس سلطة رسمية او يتصرفون بصفة رسمية* 


*وبناء على ذلك فان التعذيب بهذا المعني لا ينطبق على الممارسات التي يقوم بها افراد عاديين او عصابات اجرامية*


*ان ضحايا التعذيب هم افراد ومجموعات من الاشخاص الذين تعرضوا للاذي بما فى ذلك الجراح الجسدية او العقلية او المعاناة العاطفية او الخسائر الاقتصادية او انتهاك حقوقهم القانونية الاساسية نتيجة التعذيب ويمكن ان يشمل مصطلح الضحايا الاشخاص الذين يعولهم الضحية وافراد اسرته المباشرين او اهل بيته بقدر ما عانوا من اذي جسدي وعقلي واقتصادي ويطلق على ضحايا التعذيب اسم الناجين من التعذيب .*


*احد اسوأ مظاهر التعذيب هو ان تعتبر الدولة متورطة فيه مع انها هي المكلفة بحماية حقوق الافراد ، وبالنسبة للضحايا فان تعرضهم لحالة كهذه يمثل تجربة مربكة فاذا لم يكن هناك جهة يلجأون اليها لتقديم شكاوي او الحصول على مساعدة واذا صار الجناة فى منأي عن ان تنالهم يد العدالة فان استعادة الضحايا لحقوقهم يصبح امر شديد الصعوبة .*


*يعتبر حظر التعذيب مطلقا وليس هناك استثناء على هذا الحظر ،وحظر التعذيب منصوص عليه فى كل النصوص والاتفاقيات الدولية الرئيسية لحقوق الانسان التي تتعلق بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية مثل المادة 5 من الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان والمادة 7 من العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية والمادة 1 من اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب والبروتوكول الاختياري الملحق بها لعام 2002 والمادة 3 من الاتفاقية الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان والمادة 5 من الاتفاقية الامريكية لحقوق الانسان والمادة 5 من الميثاق الافريقي لحقوق الانسان والشعوب والمادة 7 من نظام روما.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*- حظر ذلك فى التشريعات الوطنية.*


*- التعامل مع الشكاوي المتعلقة بالتعذيب بشكل صحيح.*


*- تقديم الجناة للعدالة وتعويض الضحايا.*


*- اقرار مسوؤلية الدولة عن الافعال التي يرتكبها موظفوها.*


*- تفعيل مدونة قواعد سلوك الموظفين المكلفين بانفاذ القوانين والقواعد النموذجية لمعاملة السجناء ومجموعة المبادىء الخاصة بحماية الاشخاص الذين يتعرضون لاي شكل من اشكال الاحتجاز او السجن.*


*- الحق فى الوصول الى محامي او الاقارب او الطبيب.*


*- ضمان الحق فى الشكوي من التعذيب والتحقيق فى ذلك.*


*- ضمان الحق فى التعويض وجبر الضرر .*


*- ايجاد الية للتعاون مع المنظمات الدولية المعنية بذلك مثل لجنة مناهضة التعذيب والمقرر الخاص لمناهضة التعذيب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني على الصعيد الداخلي.*


*- حكم المحكمة الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان الذي جاء فيه(.. حتي فى اكثر الظروف صعوبة مثل الكفاح ضد الارهاب تحظر الاتفاقية على نحو مطلق التعذيب او المعاملة او العقوبة اللاانسانية او المهينة..)*


*- حكم المحكمة الجنائية الدولية ليوغسلافيا السابقة الذي ورد به (.. بسبب اهمية القيم التي يحميها حظر التعذيب فانه صار الان احد اهم معايير المجتمع الدولي وفوق ذلك فان حظر التعذيب قد صمم لاحداث اثر رادع وبذلك فهو ينقل رسالة لكل اعضاء المجتمع الدولي وكل الافراد الذين يتقلدون سلطة رسمية مفادها ان حظر التعذيب يمثل قيمة مطلقة لا يجب ان ينحرف عنها اي شخص..)*



*- حكم المحكمة الجنائية لرواندا (.. انه بسبب الاعتراف العالمي بمكانة حظر التعذيب يجوز الا يغطي التعذيب بقوانين التقادم..)*


*- حكم للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية (.. لقد تحول حظر التعذيب الي معيار قاطع اي مبدأ يتمتع بمرتبه اعلي فى الاهمية عالميا على قوانين المعاهدات وحتي على احكام القوانين العرفية العادية ..)*


*وعلي الصعيد المحلي نجد:-*


*- قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 2004/450 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 2004/3/17الذي ورد فيه:-*


*اذا توصلت محكمة الموضوع الى ان اعتراف المتهم لدى الشرطه اخذ في ظروف توجب الشبهة في صحتها واثناء ما كانت اثار الضرب والتعذيب بادية عليه فإن من حق تلك المحكمة ان لا تأخذ بهذا الاعتراف .*


*- قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 2003/1513 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 2004/5/4 الذي اشار الي مايلي:-*


** شرعت البينة الدفاعية لخدمة دفاع المتهمين عن أنفسهم والتوصل منها لإثبات براءتهم عملاً بالمادة (232) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية فإذا دفع المتهم بأنّ اعترافه أمام الشرطة قد وقع تحت الإكراه والتعذيب وقدم البينة على ذلك فإنّ على المحكمة معالجة هذه البينات والتدقيق فيها وأنّ عدم تعرض المحكمة لشهود الدفاع يلغي دور هذه البينة مما يعتبر إخلالاً خطيراً بحقوق الدفاع يستوجب نقض الحكم طالما أنّ البينة التي اعتمدت عليها محكمة أمن الدولة في إدانة المتهمين والحكم عليهم هو اعترافهم أمام المحقق .*


*- قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 2003/820 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 2003/11/23 الذي نص على مايلي:-*


*والاستنتاج الذي يتفق مع المنطق والعقل انهم اعترفوا نتيجة الضرب والتعذيب واحتجزهم افراد الضابطة العدلية لديهم بموجب مذكرة توقيف ادارية حتى تختفي آثار التعذيب عن اجسادهم وبعد تسعة ايام في الحجز تم توديعهم الى المدعي العام ، الذي ارسلهم الى الطبيب الشرعي للمعاينة بناءاً على طلبهم واحتصلوا على التقارير الطبية المحفوظة في ملف التحقيق والتي اثبتت تعرضهم للضرب والتعذيب* 


*- قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 1998/51 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 1998/3/23*


*المنشور على الصفحة 403 من عدد المجلة القضائية رقم 3 بتاريخ 1998/1/1*


** اذا ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك بان اقوال المميز (المتهم) اخذت بالاكراه والتعذيب وبدون ارادة حرة منه فيجب استبعاد هذه الاقوال من عداد البينة لعدم صحتها.*


*-قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 1997/746 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 1998/1/20*


*يعتبر اعتراف المميز لدى الشرطة وليد الاكراه والضرب بدليل وضعه في النظارة مدة تزيد على اسبوع مع ان ذلك محظور بموجب المادة (100) من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية التي لا تجيز لموظف الضابطة العدلية ابقاء المقبوض عليه في نظارة الشرطة مدة تزيد على ثماني واربعين ساعة يتوجب بعدها ارساله الى المدعي العام ، فإبقاءه هذه المدة بالنظارة يعني تعريضه لممارسة وسائل الإكراه لحمله على الاعتراف وقد ادعى المذكور بممارسة الإكراه والتعذيب عليه .*


*- قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 1994/327 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 1994/8/22*


*المنشور على الصفحة 2744 من عدد مجلة نقابة المحامين بتاريخ 1995/1/1*


*لا يعتبر اعتراف المتهم امام الشرطة اذا جاء وليد التعذيب والاكراه وانكره المتهم امام المدعي العام وامام المحكمة ويتناقض مع ما ورد في كشف الدلالة وتقرير الخبير الفني المقبول عقلا ولا يتفق مع منطق الامور اذ لا يعقل ان يقوم السارق برمي المسروقات في حاوية النفايات.*


*قرار محكمة تمييز جزاء رقم 1991/271 (هيئة خماسية) تاريخ 1992/10/1*


*ان اعترافات المتهمين شانها شان باقي الادلة في المواد الجزائية التي تخضع لتقدير القاضي وقناعته الشخصية بصحتها عملا باحكام المادة 147 من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية. وعليه فاذا توصلت محكمة الجنايات الكبرى الى ان هذه الاعترافات اخذت من المتهمين في ظروف توجب الشبهة في صحتها واثناء ما كانت آثار الضرب والتعذيب والانهاك بادية عليهم بالاضافة الى تدخل بعض الحاضرين (من رجال الشرطة بما فيهم اخصائية الطب النفسي) في هذه الاعترافات واثناء الادلاء بها امام المدعي العام وبشهادة كاتب التحقيق لدى المدعي العام فان من حق محكمة الجنايات الكبرى ان لا تاخذ بهذه الاعترافات اعمالا لسلطتها في تقدير الادلة التي لا تخضع فيها لرقابة محكمة التمييز ما دام ان الطعن في سلطة المحكمة في هذا التقدير لا يدخل في عداد الاسباب التي تصلح للطعن التمييزي عملا بالمادة 274 من قانون اصول المحاكمات الجزائية*


*من خلال القرارات السابقة نجد مايلي:-*


*- ان التعذيب محظور على الاطلاق دوليا وداخليا.*


*- ان الاجتهاد القضائي فى الاردن يسد النقص الوارد فى التشريعات.*


*- لايوجد فى تشريعاتنا المحلية نص عقابي ضد الموظف العام*


*- العقوبة الواردة فى قانون العقوبات غير رادعة وتساوي بين الموظف العام والشخص العادي.*


*-يتوجب مراجعة التشريعات الوطنية بما ينسجم مع المعايير الدولية .*


*- اعطاء الطب الشرعي دور عند الادعاء من قبل اي شخص تعرضه للتعذيب وفى ذلك ضمانة للموظف العام وللشخص نفسه.* 













*د / محمد الطراونه*

----------

